# [UTILIZZO] Temperatura portatile

## nick_spacca

Ciao a tutti,

stamattina mi sono accorto di una cosa strana (almeno per me)...la temperatura del processore del mio portatile (ACER Aspire 1304 con proc Athlon 1800+) sta normalmente intorno ai 70 gradi (questo perlomeno e' cio che mi dice ACPI) se sono attaccato all'enel, mentre se uso esclusivamente la batteria scende anche di 25/30 gradi   :Question:  , qualcuno sa perche????

Attualmente uso athcool + powernowd, ma senza questi 2 sta anche a temp maggiori!!!

Inoltre (ma questa e' una domanda a parte) non riesco ad utilizzare lm-sensors, e quindi non sono sicuro dell'esattezza della temp.

questo e' il mio lspci:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8231 [PCI-to-ISA Bridge] (rev 10)

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/686A/B PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 1e)

0000:00:11.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI (rev 10)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 20)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 51)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8636A [ProSavage KN133] AGP4X VGA Controller (TwisterK) (rev 01)

```

spero ne sappiate piu di me...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa da di errore lmsensors?

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> stamattina mi sono accorto di una cosa strana (almeno per me)...la temperatura del processore del mio portatile (ACER Aspire 1304 con proc Athlon 1800+) sta normalmente intorno ai 70 gradi (questo perlomeno e' cio che mi dice ACPI) se sono attaccato all'enel, mentre se uso esclusivamente la batteria scende anche di 25/30 gradi   , qualcuno sa perche????

 

Probabilmente quando se a batteria il PC va (più o meno da solo) in powersave abbassando il clock e simili, dovresti lavorare sulla configurazione di ACPI per capire/modificare il comportamento.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre (ma questa e' una domanda a parte) non riesco ad utilizzare lm-sensors, e quindi non sono sicuro dell'esattezza della temp.

 

"Non riesco a utilizzare" é un pò generico....  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

mi dice :

```

nick-book root # sensors -s

No sensors found!

```

questo dopo aver caricato i moduli che mi chiede, tranne uno che non riesco a trovare, questo e' cio che mi dice sensors-detect:

```

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe vt8231

```

ma questo vt8231 non riesco a trovarlo

PS: uso un kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11

PPS: Fedeli sei troppo veloce, non ti si riesce a star dietro!!!   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente quando se a batteria il PC va (più o meno da solo) in powersave abbassando il clock e simili, dovresti lavorare sulla configurazione di ACPI per capire/modificare il comportamento.
> 
> 

 

Si ma non ho idea da dove si possa iniziare...  :Sad: 

Comunque mi sembra strano lo stesso uno sbalzo di 25 gradi,no?    :Confused: 

Alcune volte brucia proprio, anche il tavolo...se continua cosi lovorero' dentro il frigo  :Twisted Evil: 

Inoltre ho una batteria ridicola (~40/50 min) quindi ho bisogno di stare collegato alla rete elettrica...

----------

## Jean Vertigo

ma utilizzi qualche programma tipo cpufreqd o cpudyn?

in piu', cosa fondamentale, il tuo kernel e' configurato per lo scaling della frequenza e lo switching del voltaggio del processore?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non sbaglio il chipset per la tua scheda e ' VT82C686

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> ma utilizzi qualche programma tipo cpufreqd o cpudyn?
> 
> in piu', cosa fondamentale, il tuo kernel e' configurato per lo scaling della frequenza e lo switching del voltaggio del processore?

 

Come gia detto uso solo powernowd (ho anche controllato con ps perche non mi fido troppo della mia memoria   :Wink:  ) ed ho anche abilitato lo scaling di tutto (almeno cosi mi pare) verificandone il funzionamento!!!

Forse e' qualcosa nel powernow ma sono un po a digiuno di programmazione e soprattutto di TEMPO (ARGHH)...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se non sbaglio il chipset per la tua scheda e ' VT82C686

 

Intendi quello da usare con lm-sensors???

La cosa strana (secondo me) e' che mi chiede di caricare un modulo di cui non trovo traccia:

modprobe vt8231

 :Sad: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come gia detto uso solo powernowd (ho anche controllato con ps perche non mi fido troppo della mia memoria   ) ed ho anche abilitato lo scaling di tutto (almeno cosi mi pare) verificandone il funzionamento!!!
> 
> Forse e' qualcosa nel powernow ma sono un po a digiuno di programmazione e soprattutto di TEMPO (ARGHH)...

 

in tutta onesta' non uso powernowd ma sono certo che tra le regole di questo programma ce ne sia qualcuna che, quando il portatile e' collegato alla rete elettrica, mandi il processore al massimo della frequenza.

E li che devi guardare, non ti fare seghe mentali con i sensori.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in tutta onesta' non uso powernowd ma sono certo che tra le regole di questo programma ce ne sia qualcuna che, quando il portatile e' collegato alla rete elettrica, mandi il processore al massimo della frequenza.

 

Penso che non sia cosi, almeno da quanto capisco dalla man-page di powernowd:

```

(...)

Some other daemons change thier behavior based upon battery status, AC status, temperature, etc.  What good is

       having  a  nice  powerful  laptop  if you can't use it at full speed, even for a few seconds, while on battery

       power?  This daemon just measures CPU load, and bases decisions solely upon that. (...)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E li che devi guardare, non ti fare seghe mentali con i sensori.

 

No ma comunque i sensori vorrei farli funzionare a prescindere dal problema della temperaura, ODIO quando non mi funziona qualcosa su un mio pc/portatile   :Twisted Evil:   ...sono un perfezionista-pignolo   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> La cosa strana (secondo me) e' che mi chiede di caricare un modulo di cui non trovo traccia:
> 
> modprobe vt8231
> 
> 

 

Lo hai compilato? Quella roba lì é dentro al kernel (almeno nei 2.6...)

Per il resto (IMHO) i sensori e il powernow sono due problemi differenti, e concordo abbastanza con Jean Vertigo in merito alla configurazione di powernowd... a meno che non ci siano altri processi simili in giro (mi sa che anche acpid potrebbe fare simili giochini)

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che non sia cosi, almeno da quanto capisco dalla man-page di powernowd:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

perfetto, allora non centra nulla   :Confused: 

edit: comunque ti consiglio di provare cpufreqd, e vedere se fa la stessa cosa, ci vogliono 5 minuti a configurarlo (se vuoi configurarlo, senno' va bene pure di default), emergi la 1.1.1

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No ma comunque i sensori vorrei farli funzionare a prescindere dal problema della temperaura, ODIO quando non mi funziona qualcosa su un mio pc/portatile    ...sono un perfezionista-pignolo  

 

a chi lo dici   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> a meno che non ci siano altri processi simili in giro (mi sa che anche acpid potrebbe fare simili giochini)

 

mmm, da quello che mi risulta acpid funziona *forse* a quella maniera ma solo con processori che hanno lo speedstep, ovvero interl, con gli amd serve per forza altro per attivare il powernow   :Confused: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   La cosa strana (secondo me) e' che mi chiede di caricare un modulo di cui non trovo traccia:
> 
> modprobe vt8231
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il discorso e' che non so cosa sia quel modulo...non penso sia qualcosa di I2C perche li ho compilato tutto come modulo...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   a meno che non ci siano altri processi simili in giro (mi sa che anche acpid potrebbe fare simili giochini) 
> 
> mmm, da quello che mi risulta acpid funziona *forse* a quella maniera ma solo con processori che hanno lo speedstep, ovvero interl, con gli amd serve per forza altro per attivare il powernow  

 

Effetivamente ho un qualcosa di acpi che gira

```

nick-book linux-2.6.7 # ps aux |grep acpi

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  10:27   0:00 [kacpid]

```

ma non saprei dire se e' questo a creare problemi....non so nenche come stopparlo...basta un kill o devo toglierlo dal kernel (penso di averlo compilato built-in)???

----------

## fctk

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No ma comunque i sensori vorrei farli funzionare a prescindere dal problema della temperaura, ODIO quando non mi funziona qualcosa su un mio pc/portatile    ...sono un perfezionista-pignolo  

 

forse è banale... ma hai seguito questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573

?

----------

## nick_spacca

[quote="fctk"] *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse è banale... ma hai seguito questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573
> 
> ?

 

Non l'avevo vista e ti ringrazio...la leggero' appena possibile. Comunque ho seguito la stessa procedura che mi ha portato ad avere i sensori funzionanti sul mio pc fisso (chipset nforce2)...  :Confused: 

----------

## nick_spacca

--aggiornamento nel caso a qualcuno servisse--

Per lm_sensors ho parzialmente risolto trovando in rete un tizio che ha fatto il port del modulo VT8231 ,che manca nei kernel 2.6.x, per il 2.6.7 a questo indirizzo: http://tser.org/vt8231/, dopodiche -E SU QUESTO NON SO SE HO FATTO TUTTO PER BENE- l'ho inserito nei driver del kernel in /usr/src/linux/drivers/i2c/chips/ e modificando i file Makefile e Kconfig in modo da fare apparire anche questa nuova opzione, ed infine ho ricompilato tutto (SENZA NE ERRORI NE WARNINGS) e ripartendo funzionano i sensori...e' pero un driver ancora molto sperimentale e -nel mio caso funziona solo parzialmente...  :Wink: 

----------

